# Foyer privacy



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

My home has a clear glass sidelite so I attached some curtains that I can pull back during the day and just close it at night time. Otherwise traditional blinds would work.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Take pic, they are worth a thousand words


----------

